# Is it me or?..........



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

Is it me or does it seem like no matter what strategy you have that you cannot make over 25-30 dollars an hour. I was out last night and worked about 6 hours. 25 dollars an hour no matter if it was surging or if it is not surging. What are the incentives anymore?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll 25-30 an hour on the regular


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

LOL often Uber cuts me off after $10-$20 for the day. Today I was online about 10 hours with Uber for 2 trips and $17. Lyft OTOH was like 12 trips for $120.

I'm pretty sure Uber has it in the algorithm where they limit pay under certain conditions.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> LOL often Uber cuts me off after $10-$20 for the day. Today I was online about 10 hours with Uber for 2 trips and $17. Lyft OTOH was like 12 trips for $120.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Uber has it in the algorithm where they limit pay under certain conditions.


I recently started doing Lyft in addition to Uber, and pretty quickly my earnings tilted towards Lyft. Today I did 5 Lyft in a row before I finally got an Uber. I actually gave up a $3 flat surge because i didn't feel like sitting idle when I knew I'd get an easy Lyft ride. I ended the day pretty close to even in earnings between the 2.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

uberdude76 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like no matter what strategy you have that you cannot make over 25-30 dollars an hour. I was out last night and worked about 6 hours. 25 dollars an hour no matter if it was surging or if it is not surging. What are the incentives anymore?


Not me, my earnings are modest last night and always. But check out the Boston forum for NYE earnings.

Seems like some or many posters earned a minimum of $35 hourly,, several $50-$75+. One made $300 in one hour!

It was raining most of the night.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberdude76 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like no matter what strategy you have that you cannot make over 25-30 dollars an hour. I was out last night and worked about 6 hours. 25 dollars an hour no matter if it was surging or if it is not surging. What are the incentives anymore?


It's you.

Seriously though, most weekends nights, the busiest 4 hours here in rdu I can do about 30 an hour. Nye I was out for 5.5 hours, $290. 
32 an hour for 3 hours before midnight, 70 an hour for 2.5 hours after midnight and a $25 quest bonus for 9 rides. Average out to about 53 an hour before expenses.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If I could consistently get 25-30 an hour with Uber I'd not complain. On NYE I made just over $30 an hour for the 14 hours I drove, but on a typical day that is more of a pipe dream than a reality to even get $25/hr.



Atom guy said:


> I recently started doing Lyft in addition to Uber, and pretty quickly my earnings tilted towards Lyft. Today I did 5 Lyft in a row before I finally got an Uber. I actually gave up a $3 flat surge because i didn't feel like sitting idle when I knew I'd get an easy Lyft ride. I ended the day pretty close to even in earnings between the 2.


My area still has multiplier surges. I would never give up a Lyft ride for a $3 flat surge. I turn off Lyft though when Uber has a 1.4x surge or higher.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am consistently between $20-25 an hour for a 10-12 hour shift during the day. Some mornings I hit $30-35 an hour for the first 3-4 hours, then it slows me down and my average comes into play. 

I cannot break $20-25 an hour ever for a daily average.....never have in 1 year and 3,000 trips.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Not me, my earnings are modest last night and always. But check out the Boston forum for NYE earnings.
> 
> Seems like some or many posters earned a minimum of $35 hourly,, several $50-$75+. One made $300 in one hour!
> 
> It was raining most of the night.


I was online 3 hours and 39 minutes and made $398 which averages out to $108 an hour


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> If I could consistently get 25-30 an hour with Uber I'd not complain. On NYE I made just over $30 an hour for the 14 hours I drove, but on a typical day that is more of a pipe dream than a reality to even get $25/hr.
> 
> My area still has multiplier surges. I would never give up a Lyft ride for a $3 flat surge. I turn off Lyft though when Uber has a 1.4x surge or higher.





ANT 7 said:


> I am consistently between $20-25 an hour for a 10-12 hour shift during the day. Some mornings I hit $30-35 an hour for the first 3-4 hours, then it slows me down and my average comes into play.
> 
> I cannot break $20-25 an hour ever for a daily average.....never have in 1 year and 3,000 trips.


What is your experience with post rush-hour earnings? I never stay out past 10am. Does it go down to $15 an hour or does it stay in the 20-25$ range all day?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On New Years day I saw a lot of 1.4 to 2.0 surge still in my town from 9 AM to 2 PM or so but I drove from 6:30 PM NYE to 8:30 AM New Years Day only so I can't comment on how things were at 10 am.

On a typical weekday in my town, I'd be lucky to even make $10 an hour between 10 AM and 5 PM.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Can I make $30 an hour.

In my market Uber pays 10 cents a min and 75 cents a mile, so at 60 mph, that’s $51/ hout. I’d call that maximum potential gross income. At a more reasonable average speed of 30 mph that goes down to $25 and at If I figure I only have a passenger in my car 50% of the time I’m down to $12.50per hour likely income


So $30 an hour is unlikely


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

Where do you guys get those numbers from?
In my market it’s $10 driving full time . So if I drive 50 hours, my pay is $500 minus gas.
If I need more money, I have to drive more. But it’s consistently $10 per hour . Sure on weekends it might be $25 per hour but combine it with $4 per hour on Tuesday/Wednesday is still $10 per hour


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

East Westerner said:


> Where do you guys get those numbers from?
> In my market it's $10 driving full time . So if I drive 50 hours, my pay is $500 minus gas.
> If I need more money, I have to drive more. But it's consistently $10 per hour . Sure on weekends it might be $25 per hour but combine it with $4 per hour on Tuesday/Wednesday is still $10 per hour


Which hours you drive are very important and having a fixed goal can be an issue. My income is wildly erratic on Uber. In December I had 3 over 1K weeks because it was peak season and I grabbed all I could. Last week I made $76, it was slow as can be and I'm not going out for $4 an hour. I do mostly Fri and Sat. night, occasionally evenings if it's surging. No surge, I don't start driving that evening. You can't make enough at base rates with low demand. By the way, your pay is less than that. After you deduct gas, what about the other expenses of owning a car?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I averaged just over $1000 a week gross income last year, less gas, oil and brakes. I dont figure depreciation, Its an old car, fully paid for and fully depreciated. Thats in a small town/ suburban/ vacation destination/retirement market

I dont keep track of hours, I work toward a dollar/day goal, If Im having a bad day I keep working to turn it around, and if Im having a good day, I keep working, because Im on a roll. Either way, I come home when my wife gets pissed


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Surges are a measly couple of bucks here in Tampa now.



oldfart said:


> I averaged just over $1000 a week gross income last year, less gas, oil and brakes. I dont figure depreciation, Its an old car, fully paid for and fully depreciated. Thats in a small town/ suburban/ vacation destination/retirement market
> 
> I dont keep track of hours, I work toward a dollar/day goal, If Im having a bad day I keep working to turn it around, and if Im having a good day, I keep working, because Im on a roll. Either way, I come home when my wife gets pissed


When isn't a wife pissed at you.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

When I start getting paid by the hour I will start worrying about how much I make an hour .


----------



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

I just posted about this.... I’m hovering right at $25/hr rate and am damn happy with it. Especially when I only drive in certain hourly blocks. Tonight....7p-9p...$55. I seem to be doing than some/most. 

Haven’t had a Hail Mary run to a far off destination that nets me $350 one-way. 

It may come as a holy grail... until then, I’ll plug along talking shit with every passenger who joins the party. My lil Civic-bomb gets the party started! We have some fun conversation!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

uberdude76 said:


> What is your experience with post rush-hour earnings ? I never stay out past 10am. Does it go down to $15 an hour or does it stay in the 20-25$ range all day?


Today I did $150 in the first 4.5 hours.......from 7-1130 AM.......that's about $35 an hour. Then when I went home at 530 PM I had made $217 in total for 10.5 hours of work.

I sat around for an hour between trips from 12 noon until 400 pm.......then I repositioned myself, and the algo decided I was worthy again and gave me 4 good trips in an hour and a half..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Reading all these posts about people making money, it seems like everyone is doing well despite rate cuts. 

Why are these results so drastically different from the experiences everyone was complaining about just a few weeks ago? It seems that driving rideshare is profitable once again.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ummm no, it's called the holidays are over.


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, if I do it part time , I can have few rides and average $25 per hour but also my paycheck will be small.
I am talking about people doing it full time. 50+ hrs a week. Would someone care posting here paycheck for the whole week ?


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

And this is what customers think about Uber drivers .


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Today I did $150 in the first 4.5 hours.......from 7-1130 AM.......that's about $35 an hour. Then when I went home at 530 PM I had made $217 in total for 10.5 hours of work.
> 
> I sat around for an hour between trips from 12 noon until 400 pm.......then I repositioned myself, and the algo decided I was worthy again and gave me 4 good trips in an hour and a half..


What Market are you in ANT?



Fozzie said:


> Reading all these posts about people making money, it seems like everyone is doing well despite rate cuts.
> 
> Why are these results so drastically different from the experiences everyone was complaining about just a few weeks ago? It seems that driving rideshare is profitable once again.


Fozzie, it all really depends on what Market you are in and what stage of development it is in it seems. I lived right outside of Philadelphia and was making $15 an hour. I now live right outside of center city and make 20-25$ an hour. The main strategy is to have a passenger in the car as much as you can in the shortest amount of time. I cannot see a small town having that much demand. This is the main reason for the variation in the distribution.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> In my market Uber pays 10 cents a min and 75 cents a mile, so at 60 mph, that's $51/ hout. I'd call that maximum potential gross income


Don't forget to add all those big tips to the maximum!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you drive more then 30 hours per week you are losing money, cost of run your car reaches a break point.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If you drive more then 30 hours per week you are losing money, cost of run your car reaches a break point.


Not sure how that math works.

Every mile i drive costs me money. As long as I manage my dead miles, I can make money every hour I work.

On the other hand if I drive too many dead miles I can lose money every hour


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Not sure how that math works.


Not to get too off topic, but..

Track your stats. I have tracked my stats for four weeks every 6 months, just to make sure that what I THINK is happening is really happening. Currently in the process of week 1, again.

Anyway, I have learned that my average ride with Lyft earns me a tip of $1 and my average ride with Uber earns me a tip of $0.50, so when I try to project my earnings I have a pretty good idea of what to expect.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Not to get too off topic, but..
> 
> Track your stats. I have tracked my stats for four weeks every 6 months, just to make sure that what I THINK is happening is really happening. Currently in the process of week 1, again.
> 
> Anyway, I have learned that my average ride with Lyft earns me a tip of $1 and my average ride with Uber earns me a tip of $0.50, so when I try to project my earnings I have a pretty good idea of what to expect.


My question goes to your comment about 30 hours

I am out more than 60 hours per week, and i keep my numbers too. I see no significant difference between my first 30 hours and the second 30


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree. I do 60-72 hours a week. It costs what it costs and I make what I make. If I hit my daily target I don't care about the other math because so far everything has taken care of itself..


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

East Westerner said:


> View attachment 287132
> 
> 
> And this is what customers think about Uber drivers .


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Factoring actual depreciation makes it unclear what we are really making. Seems like the game is to drive your car until the wheels fall off. Then, we know the value of the car is about $150 from an auto wrecker.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I don’t really care about the car, BUT don’t mess with my motorcycle.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> My question goes to your comment about 30 hours
> 
> I am out more than 60 hours per week, and i keep my numbers too. I see no significant difference between my first 30 hours and the second 30


That actually makes sense but the real question is are the best 30 hours each will the same? I almost always work the same Friday and Saturday night hours because those are the best hours on this market. I would guess that you make a good bit more in your best 30 hours of the week than the other 30. As a part timer my goal is obviously to maximize my efforts.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Can I make $30 an hour.
> 
> In my market Uber pays 10 cents a min and 75 cents a mile, so at 60 mph, that's $51/ hout. I'd call that maximum potential gross income. At a more reasonable average speed of 30 mph that goes down to $25 and at If I figure I only have a passenger in my car 50% of the time I'm down to $12.50per hour likely income
> 
> So $30 an hour is unlikely


What year is ur explorer ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That actually makes sense but the real question is are the best 30 hours each will the same? I almost always work the same Friday and Saturday night hours because those are the best hours on this market. I would guess that you make a good bit more in your best 30 hours of the week than the other 30. As a part timer my goal is obviously to maximize my efforts.


Yes there are 30 hours that are consistently better than the other thirty, and if I was a part timer I'd drive those hours if I could, but many of us (maybe most of us) don't have that luxury Those best 30 hours, as good as they are, don't provide me enough money for my needs so I have to work the bad thirty to pay my bills. And partlimers may have to work their real job, or care for the kids, or sleep, during those best hours.

I work toward a daily and weekly goal with as few dead miles as possible



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What year is ur explorer ?


2011


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Yes there are 30 hours that are consistently better than the other thirty, and if I was a part timer I'd drive those hours if I could, but many of us (maybe most of us) don't have that luxury Those best 30 hours, as good as they are, don't provide me enough money for my needs so I have to work the bad thirty to pay my bills. And partlimers may have to work their real job, or care for the kids, or sleep, during those best hours.
> 
> I work toward a daily and weekly goal with as few dead miles as possible
> 
> 2011


I'm looking at a 2015 w/ 40k, not for ride share (I'll continue using Prius)
Anything I need to be concerned about, quirks etc?
Thxs


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Factoring actual depreciation makes it unclear what we are really making. Seems like the game is to drive your car until the wheels fall off. Then, we know the value of the car is about $150 from an auto wrecker.


As important as it is to prepare for unanticipated expenses and know all your costs, including the cost of the vehicle itself (depreciation), cashflow is what I'm interested in. I put money asid each month for unanticipated expenses and ultimately to replace the car, but what I add to savings is not an expense until I actually spend it



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I'm looking at a 2015 w/ 40k, not for ride share (I'll continue using Prius)
> Anything I need to be concerned about, quirks etc?
> Thxs


I bought my Explorer like you are about to It was 5 years old with 50000 miles

Now it's 8 years old with 140000 miles and I'm still happy with it. My only expenses have been oil changes and brakes, although I'm looking at tires, and the routine maintenance items that should have been done at 100000 miles (fluid replacement (break system, transmission and cooling) new wires and also tires

I have the limited (leather, wood trim, etc) and folks often comment on hi ow nice it is. I'll probably buy another one in about another 140000 miles


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Reading all these posts about people making money, it seems like everyone is doing well despite rate cuts.
> 
> Why are these results so drastically different from the experiences everyone was complaining about just a few weeks ago? It seems that driving rideshare is profitable once again.


We live in different areas and have different demand levels. In CLT, we get $.11 a minute and $.60 per mile. It is relatively cheap to live here and if you work 80 hours a week or more, you can actually afford a mortgage payment or decent apartment. That is not the case in many higher earning states. My guess is that many drivers in CLT are lucky to make $100 a day, with weekends and sleeping in their cars at the airport lot, they can make $1,000 plus a week gross. Gas is $1.91 a gallon here. People are driving 4x4 Ram Hemi Trucks for Uberx rates in CLT. The hourly rate is abysmal, definitely less than minimum wage and less than amazon $15 an hour minimum. However, how many employers will allow you to smoke cigarettes for 50 minutes an hour and only work 10 minutes on the hour.

I say bullshit for drivers on the x platform that say they make more than $14 an hour driving for Uber in CLT. Caveat, that work at least 40 hours a week.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> We live in different areas and have different demand levels. In CLT, we get $.11 a minute and $.60 per mile. It is relatively cheap to live here and if you work 80 hours a week or more, you can actually afford a mortgage payment or decent apartment. That is not the case in many higher earning states. My guess is that many drivers in CLT are lucky to make $100 a day, with weekends and sleeping in their cars at the airport lot, they can make $1,000 plus a week gross. Gas is $1.91 a gallon here. People are driving 4x4 Ram Hemi Trucks for Uberx rates in CLT. The hourly rate is abysmal, definitely less than minimum wage and less than amazon $15 an hour minimum. However, how many employers will allow you to smoke cigarettes for 50 minutes an hour and only work 10 minutes on the hour.
> 
> I say bullshit for drivers on the x platform that say they make more than $14 an hour driving for Uber in CLT. Caveat, that work at least 40 hours a week.


What do u Think is the cost difference
For a full brake job and tires on a 4x4 Ram Hemi Trucks
Vrs. My Prius ?
Insurance, higher or lower than me?

I guarantee u, any profits Mr Hemi incures Goes Right Back In the Truck.

Mr Hemi ain't earning money, he's borrowing against his asset and
On a treadmill to destitution


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Reading all these posts about people making money, it seems like everyone is doing well despite rate cuts.
> 
> Why are these results so drastically different from the experiences everyone was complaining about just a few weeks ago? It seems that driving rideshare is profitable once again.


My ability to make a decent earning on the busiest, surgiest night of the year (NYE) is not really proof that things are all peachy. The Friday after NYE I barely broke $100 running both Uber and Lyft app on at the same time for 10 hours, and that doesn't count any gas or expenses. Despite being located in the busiest part of town there was a period of about 90 minutes where I got no rides and another period of about 45 minutes later on in the same night.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> We live in different areas and have different demand levels. In CLT, we get $.11 a minute and $.60 per mile. It is relatively cheap to live here and if you work 80 hours a week or more, you can actually afford a mortgage payment or decent apartment. That is not the case in many higher earning states. My guess is that many drivers in CLT are lucky to make $100 a day, with weekends and sleeping in their cars at the airport lot, they can make $1,000 plus a week gross. Gas is $1.91 a gallon here. People are driving 4x4 Ram Hemi Trucks for Uberx rates in CLT. The hourly rate is abysmal, definitely less than minimum wage and less than amazon $15 an hour minimum. However, how many employers will allow you to smoke cigarettes for 50 minutes an hour and only work 10 minutes on the hour.
> 
> I say bullshit for drivers on the x platform that say they make more than $14 an hour driving for Uber in CLT. Caveat, that work at least 40 hours a week.


Mendacity


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What do u Think is the cost difference
> For a full brake job and tires on a 4x4 Ram Hemi Trucks
> Vrs. My Prius ?
> Insurance, higher or lower than me?
> ...


I agree with you 100%, that is my point. People don't look at the economics. I would only drive a hybrid or throw away minivan for this gig. I buy used tires, but I go full synthetic on the oil. It's all a numbers game. My Prius currently has 64k miles. If I sell it at 100k or 200k it will still have value. My cost to drive this car from initial purchase of 15,900 miles to 100k miles is minimal. My drop in value from $10,900 to what I can sell it for at 100k miles is insignificant based on the payments received for those miles. Avg is $.50 for all miles, on a good day I can avg $1 for mile. That includes dead and with pax in the car. I think I could sell a 2010 with 100k miles for $7k or more, I could be wrong. But there is also Turo or Hyrecar.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I agree with you 100%, that is my point. People don't look at the economics. I would only drive a hybrid or throw away minivan for this gig. I buy used tires, but I go full synthetic on the oil. It's all a numbers game. My Prius currently has 64k miles. If I sell it at 100k or 200k it will still have value. My cost to drive this car from initial purchase of 15,900 miles to 100k miles is minimal. My drop in value from $10,900 to what I can sell it for at 100k miles is insignificant based on the payments received for those miles. Avg is $.50 for all miles, on a good day I can avg $1 for mile. That includes dead and with pax in the car. I think I could sell a 2010 with 100k miles for $7k or more, I could be wrong. But there is also Turo or Hyrecar.


I have a garaged 2010 Prii with 130k , leatherette interior and heated seats. 
Seriously clean.

Thinking of buying an SUV, and Turo the Prius 
I just wonder if the turo hassle is worth it ?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I have a garaged 2010 Prii with 130k , leatherette interior and heated seats.
> Seriously clean.
> 
> Thinking of buying an SUV, and Turo the Prius
> I just wonder if the turo hassle is worth it ?


In my market I have ants begging me to rent the prius for $50 a day and I limit them to 250 miles a day. I just don't have another car, or I would do it. They also have to pay insurance. There is a guy here that rents Prii for $50 a 12 hour shift weekdays and $60 on the weekends. His cars suck, but he still has plenty of people renting them. $100 a day if he gets 2 drivers, $120 a day on the weekends with 2 shifts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lots of fishing stories here on UP.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> In my market I have ants begging me to rent the prius for $50 a day and I limit them to 250 miles a day. I just don't have another car, or I would do it. They also have to pay insurance. There is a guy here that rents Prii for $50 a 12 hour shift weekdays and $60 on the weekends. His cars suck, but he still has plenty of people renting them. $100 a day if he gets 2 drivers, $120 a day on the weekends with 2 shifts.


10 cars at $50 a day= $500 x 30 = $15000/mo I could replace one car a month and make $100000 a year


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Reading all these posts about people making money, it seems like everyone is doing well despite rate cuts.


Most in my market (Charlotte Surge and the rebalanced rate cuts) are making less than before. For me personally I'm doing much less because I was hitting $30-$35/trip and now it's $20-$25/trip.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> 10 cars at $50 a day= $500 x 30 = $15000/mo I could replace one car a month and make $100000 a year


10 brand new Prius probably around $200k, then you need to negotiate some fleet pricing for oil changes and some used tire shops. Additional insurance, above driver requirements and a good tax accountant. I believe that you can deduct the mileage the renters are driving, but with 10 that may be a fleet and subject to different regulations. At the end of 2 years cars would have 182,500 mileage if rented everyday and maxed out at 250 miles per day, not likely, but could happen. By that time you have collected $360k, less financing costs and maintaining cars. With a Prius, they still have a remaining useful life and you could start again, or run them another year and pull in another $180k for a total of $540k, less expenses. Value of the Prius with 275k would be minimal. But would make good down payments on another fleet of cars. So 3 years $540k, less initial call it $240k, puts $300k less expenses in potential revenue or $100k annual less expenses, not a bad value. Problem is that Uber/Lyft drivers can't lift the toilet seat or turn 90 degrees to use the urinal in my airport lot. I don't trust these degenerates when it comes to driving a new car. I am arriving at the same numbers as you, just a different way. Deductions on mileage may create desirable effect on taxable income. Recapture may not be an lissue in the end.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

oldfart said:


> 10 cars at $50 a day= $500 x 30 = $15000/mo I could replace one car a month and make $100000 a year


Add the commercial insurance you need to rent those cars out, into that math


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Add the commercial insurance you need to rent those cars, into that math


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 288093


Yes, but the drivers have to pay for their own insurance. That is how it works on Hyrecar and other platforms. But, definitely need insurance on the drivers that can't use a urinal and pee on toilet seats. Payments upfront, gps and kill switches, batphone directly to police department.

Airbnb a house financed with 5-10% down is probably a better investment.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> 10 brand new Prius probably around $200k, then you need to negotiate some fleet pricing for oil changes and some used tire shops. Additional insurance, above driver requirements and a good tax accountant. I believe that you can deduct the mileage the renters are driving, but with 10 that may be a fleet and subject to different regulations. At the end of 2 years cars would have 182,500 mileage if rented everyday and maxed out at 250 miles per day, not likely, but could happen. By that time you have collected $360k, less financing costs and maintaining cars. With a Prius, they still have a remaining useful life and you could start again, or run them another year and pull in another $180k for a total of $540k, less expenses. Value of the Prius with 275k would be minimal. But would make good down payments on another fleet of cars. So 3 years $540k, less initial call it $240k, puts $300k less expenses in potential revenue or $100k annual less expenses, not a bad value. Problem is that Uber/Lyft drivers can't lift the toilet seat or turn 90 degrees to use the urinal in my airport lot. I don't trust these degenerates when it comes to driving a new car. I am arriving at the same numbers as you, just a different way. Deductions on mileage may create desirable effect on taxable income. Recapture may not be an lissue in the end.


 Inderstand I see value also but I wouldn't consider new cars but rather used; well used in fact. And I would require my customers to handle the routine scheduled maintenance so my initial investment would be less and so would my monthly expenses

I get what you are saying about the risk of renting to the typical Uber driver but I have some experience here. I used to be a slum landlord and found that most people are good people (even those that live in the slums) and worthy of my trust. I made money renting to desperate poor people


UberLaLa said:


> Add the commercial insurance you need to rent those cars out, into that math


I think I can require my lessees to provide their own insurance


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Inderstand I see value also but I wouldn't consider new cars but rather used; well used in fact. And I would require my customers to handle the routine scheduled maintenance so my initial investment would be less and so would my monthly expenses
> 
> I get what you are saying about the risk of renting to the typical Uber driver but I have some experience here. I used to be a slum landlord and found that most people are good people (even those that live in the slums) and worthy of my trust. I made money renting to desperate poor people
> 
> I think I can require my lessees to provide their own insurance


So now you are 'leasing' the cars to them? Yes, the 'renters' of your cars will need to have their own insurance, but you, as a business, will need to cover yourself, as well.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Yes, but the drivers have to pay for their own insurance. That is how it works on Hyrecar and other platforms. But, definitely need insurance on the drivers that can't use a urinal and pee on toilet seats. Payments upfront, gps and kill switches, batphone directly to police department.
> 
> Airbnb a house financed with 5-10% down is probably a better investment.


Ive been a landlord... and I don't think it works

$300000 home $60000 down, finance $240000 at 5% (if I can find some idiot to loan me the money) interest alone is $1000 a month, taxes at $500 a month insurance $200 a month, lawn care, pool care and pest control at $100 each per month (300). If rented as a vacation home there is furniture to buy, and management ie cleaning and linen service

rent as a vacation home 4 months a year at $5000 a month = $20000 less what I outlined above and I'll lose only a few grand a year. Rent as an annual rental at $2000 a month and I can probably break even

I'm not crazy about renting cars either but I see more potential there than renting houses

There is no real hurry. I'm getting commercial insurance and building a book of regular customers, I won't build a multi car business until I prove to myself that I can build a one car business



UberLaLa said:


> So now you are 'leasing' the cars to them? Yes, the 'renters' of your cars will need to have their own insurance, but you, as a business, will need to cover yourself, as well.


Ok, send me a proposal.

I'm at the , "I have a dream" stage of business development. I won't do anything until I have a plan.... and sure, risk management will be part of it.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

uberdude76 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like no matter what strategy you have that you cannot make over 25-30 dollars an hour. I was out last night and worked about 6 hours. 25 dollars an hour no matter if it was surging or if it is not surging. What are the incentives anymore?


At 25 to 30 bucks an hour you are doing great for a job that requires no skills or training. The only requirement is you have your own car. You are doing great, why are you complaining?


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> At 25 to 30 bucks an hour you are doing great for a job that requires no skills or training. The only requirement is you have your own car. You are doing great, why are you complaining?


Not complaining, just pointing out the limits Uber has artificially imposed through their algorithm.



oldfart said:


> Inderstand I see value also but I wouldn't consider new cars but rather used; well used in fact. And I would require my customers to handle the routine scheduled maintenance so my initial investment would be less and so would my monthly expenses
> 
> I get what you are saying about the risk of renting to the typical Uber driver but I have some experience here. I used to be a slum landlord and found that most people are good people (even those that live in the slums) and worthy of my trust. I made money renting to desperate poor people
> 
> I think I can require my lessees to provide their own insurance


I agree most people are good people. Got to think Statistically. Per the central limit theorem almost all natural systems are normally distributed including the moral turpitude's of society which would be considered a discrete probability distribution. All peoples would fall within 3 standard deviations of the mean. The morally corrupted will lie within the two tails of the distribution which equals the probability of their occurrences! Precisely 68% of your data will fall within one standard deviation, 95% of people within 2 standard deviations and 99.7% within 3 standard deviations. So in theory what this means is that only .3% of your population will be people you really don't want to deal with. Of course this is only in theory but the jist of the argument is self evident. Most people are good people. If they weren't our society wouldn't function as well as it has been. ( To all the people who are going to post " Really? Our society functions well? Look at all the wars, poverty" etc..I say did you know that if you live in the United States right now you are the 1%? You are economically better off than 99% of the people who have ever lived on earth and better off than 90% of the people living now. Also, take into consideration the complexities of our system. Isn't it a miracle that your electricity rarely shuts off? That you continually stay warm throughout the winter? Your can wake up and know where your next meal comes from? Granted that almost 50% of the world is considered tertiary and they most likely do not have the same luxuries that we have. However, the third worlds absolute poverty has been halved since the year 2000 and is doing so exponentially which is a testament to how our society functions better than it has ever functioned.)


----------



## Dave Styles (Apr 6, 2016)

Check your way bills. Uber and Lyft are making much more than you. I have heard customers complaining about being charged $80 for a 5 mile ride on New Years Eve. Theirs not 1 driver I spoke to who got anywhere near that for a 5 mile ride. They may be charging the pax that but paying you 1.4 surge which is around $7. 

I literally been driving almost every day in LA recently and I drive all night long and I haven't made $100 in one day in weeks. I haven't made $100 before expenses in a long time. 

Passengers see surge pricing all day long when we see base rates. I almost never get surge anymore. How are we supposed to make any money now. Making around $7-$11 an hour is bellow min wage. I'm so broke right now it's not even funny. I'm disabeled and this is the only job I can do. I'm currently a homeless Uber driver. I lost everything recently and I find it impossible to get ahead even working all day with this. Uber money just pays for my food and car expenses and that's it. My car is my house and my way of making a living


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uberdude76 said:


> Not complaining, just pointing out the limits Uber has artificially imposed through their algorithm.


True dat !! You want to be aggressive and make more money, yet it just wants you out there at XX an hour for as long as it can.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Dave Styles said:


> Check your way bills. Uber and Lyft are making much more than you. I have heard customers complaining about being charged $80 for a 5 mile ride on New Years Eve. Theirs not 1 driver I spoke to who got anywhere near that for a 5 mile ride. They may be charging the pax that but paying you 1.4 surge which is around $7.
> 
> I literally been driving almost every day in LA recently and I drive all night long and I haven't made $100 in one day in weeks. I haven't made $100 before expenses in a long time.
> 
> Passengers see surge pricing all day long when we see base rates. I almost never get surge anymore. How are we supposed to make any money now. Making around $7-$11 an hour is bellow min wage. I'm so broke right now it's not even funny. I'm disabeled and this is the only job I can do. I'm currently a homeless Uber driver. I lost everything recently and I find it impossible to get ahead even working all day with this. Uber money just pays for my food and car expenses and that's it. My car is my house and my way of making a living


I have never seen anything close to this with Lyft, maybe you should switch. If not, I would talk with other drivers in the LA area. If other people are only making 7-11/hr, there is something wrong with the market. If everyone else is still doing well, there is something wrong with your approach. If that's the case, go get a real job.


----------

